# .40 vs 45 ACP vs 10mm vs 357 sig



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

alright...i got the itch, lately its been about replacing my carry weapon .40 cal for a 10mm or .357 sig glock
Anybody have a Glock 33 or a 29 care to comment on how they shoot. I have some big paws so It would be nice to try them out to see how the feel before I buy at the end of the month.
on the recoil side of things shooting +P ammo out of my 45 and my 357 mag does not bother me one bit.


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

I had a Glock compact 357 sig and it shot great and didn't jam... but the recoil was 2-3 times a fast as a 40 beretta. I switched to the Beretta and havn't looked back.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Get one of each. lol

I can only comment on my Glock 23 .40. I love it.
I would like to pick up a .45 just 'cause.

Buddy of mine has the .357. He is a big boy. He loves it as well.

Kelly


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Thats why there are Fords and Chevys. But IMHO they havent created a round (probably never will) that equals the 45 ACP both Police and military round. Certainly not a long range round (wont kill someone shot through the house). Big slow round made for combat. Most real gunfights are real close. Well you never said what you were going to do with the gun so I will stop

Charlie


----------



## GimmeDeal (Mar 18, 2005)

I bought the full size 357 sig when I thought our Dept was going to let us carry them. I personally don't think there's a better defensive round going. 125 grn at 1400+. They are a little snappy but still less recoil than the old .357 mag out a Smith 66. I'd carry it on duty if the Dept allowed it. 

Currently I carry the tactical length .40, think it's the model 35. Anything that'll get the front sight a little further away from these old eyes is good.

Fred


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

I have the .357 Sig Glock, it is a very impressive round. I think that it is head and shoulders above my .40 SW. I am surprised that law enforcement has not gone to the .357, tests revealed that the .357 sig had better penetration through steel frame doors than a .357 revolver and almost as much ft/lbs.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

I've got A Glock 27 & XD-40 love 'em the G.A.P. 45 is a Hot Load...


----------



## willyhunting (Apr 21, 2006)

Whatever you chose, go to the range and get proficient in using it. out of my own collection enjoy shooting my Sigs the most. I have a 220, 229, and 226. I have both .40 and .357 sig barrels for each. .40 ammo is much cheaper to use at the range, but I am armed with .357 sig when I carry, 220 compact.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Haven't shot the model 33 or 29, but I carry a model 36.They are the thinnest of the Glock line-up.And one can't go wrong w/ the good ole .45 acp!Like they say " why hit something w/ a ball-ping hammer when you can use a sledge hammer!"LOL....Good luck on your quest.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I carry a North American Arms 22mag revolver, bout the size of a pocket knife, or an American Derringer 410 ga over and under. I like to have something I can conceal well. I wear the 22 mag around my neck and pocket the 410


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Here is a site that shows the "one shot stop percentages" for various calibers.
http://www.geocities.com/Yosemite/4800/one-shot.htm


----------



## shouldofbeenhereyesterday (Apr 13, 2006)

*xd 45*

I was in the same situation a few weeks ago and we went to ''top-gun'' shooting range and they rent handguns...we rented and shot the few we were interested in...ended up with a xd45 5'' barrel & s.s. slide....we did not purchase from top-gun just rented..


----------



## Fish or Bust (Oct 21, 2007)

.45 ACP with Dura Shocks, Dead Men Tell No Tales


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*45 Acp*

Thanks for the great "One Shot Stop" table..

I carry a Taurus P-45 which is a Sig knock-off.. love the gun.. good price & shoots without jamming..

I have several other automatics, including a couple of Para Ordanance 45's but I like the Taurus better...

45 forever.... w/ a Mauser 380 backup Hydra-Shocks in both 

Supergas


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Glock 20 and 29!!!
Loaded with Double Tap ammo.........
Here are some stats.......

velocity-gel penetration-expansion
DoubleTap .357 Magnum
125gr. Gold Dot JHP @ 1600fps - 12.75" / .69"
158gr. Gold Dot JHP @ 1400fps - 19.0" .56"

DoubleTap 10mm
135gr JHP @ 1600fps - 11.0" / .70" frag nasty
155gr Gold Dot JHP @ 1475fps - 13.5" / .88"
165gr Gold Dot JHP @ 1400fps - 14.25" / 1.02"
165gr Golden Saber JHP @ 1425fps - 14.75" / .82"
180gr Golden Saber JHP @ 1330fps - 16.0" / .85"
180gr XTP @ 1350fps – 17.25” / .77”
180gr Gold Dot JHP @ 1300fps - 15.25" / .96"
200gr XTP @ 1250fps - 19.5" / .72"
230gr Equalizer @ 1040fps - 11.0" and 17.0" / .62" and .40"


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

Heres a good comparison I found.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I get so tired of that knock down talk. You can shoot somebody with most any pistol and if it doesent hit backbone or head its not going to knock you down. The only thing that really moves you if you are hit with it is a Shotgun loaded with 00 buck and that has to be at fairley close range. Ben proven time after time and test after test mostly in real life. 

Charlie


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Go with a Kimber 45.

*  PSALM 19:11*
*1. In the beginning was the 1911, and the 1911 was THE pistol, and it was good. And behold the Lord said, thou shalt not muck with my disciple John's design for it is good and it worketh. For John made the 1911, and lo all of his weapons, from the designs which I, the Lord, gave him upon the mountain.*



*2. And shouldst thou muck with it, and hang all manner of foul implements upon it, and profane its internal parts, thou shalt surely have malfunctions, and in the midst of battle thou shalt surely come to harm.*



*3. And as the ages passed, men in their ignorance and arrogance didst forget the word of the Lord and began to profane the 1911. The tribe of the gamesman did place recoil spring guides and extended slide releases upon the 1911 and their metal smiths didst tighten the tolerances and alter parts to their liking, their clearness of mind being clouded by lust.*



*4. Their artisans did hang all manner of foul implements upon the 1911 and did so alter it that it became impractical to purchase. For lo, the artisans didst charge a great tax upon the purchasers of the 1911 so that the lowly field worker could not afford one. And the profaning of the internal parts didst render it unworkable when the dust of the land fell upon it.*



*5. And lo, they didst install adjustable sights, which are an abomination unto the Lord. For they doth break and lose their zero when thou dost need true aim. And those who have done so will be slain in great numbers by their enemies in the Great Battle.*

*6. And it came to pass that the Lord didst see the abomination wrought by man and didst cause, as he had warned, fearful malfunctions to come upon the abominations and upon the artisans who thought they could do no wrong.*



*7. Seeing the malfunctions and the confusion of men the lord of the underworld did see an opportunity to further ensnare man and didst bring forth pistols made of plastic, whose form was such that they looked and felt like a brick, yet the eyes of man being clouded, they were consumed by the plastic pistol and did buy vast quantities of them.*

*8. And being a deceitful spirit, the lord of the underworld did make these plastic pistols unamenable to the artisans of earth and they were unable to muck much with the design, and lo these pistols did appear to function.*



*9. And the Evil One also brought forth pistols in which the trigger didst both cock and fire them and which require a "dingus" to make them appear safe.*



*10. But man, being stupid, did not understand these new pistols and didst proceed to shoot themselves with the plastic pistol and with the trigger-cocking pistols for lo their manual of arms required great intelligence which man had long since forsaken. Yet man continue to gloat over these new pistols blaming evil forces for the negligent discharges which they themselves had committed.*

*11. And when man had been totally ensnared with the plastic pistol, the lord of the Underworld didst cause a plague of the terrible "Ka-Boom" to descend upon man and the plastic pistols delivered their retribution upon men. And there was a great wailing and gnashing of teeth in the land.*



*12. Then seeing that the eyes of man were slowly being opened and that man was truly sorrowful for his sinful misdeeds, the Lord did send his messengers in the form of artisans who did hear and obey the teachings of the prophet and who didst restore the profaned 1911s to their proper configuration, and lo, to the amazement of men, they didst begin to work as the prophet had intended.*



*13. And the men of the land didst drive out the charlatans and profaners from the land, and there was joy and peace in the land, except for the evil sprits which tried occasionally to prey on the men and women of the land and who were sent to the place of eternal damnation by the followers of John.*


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Snagged

Dang I like that !!!! Acurate and to the point like my 1911

Charlie


----------



## stangfish (Jul 10, 2006)

good post fellers


----------



## krominger (Mar 2, 2005)

*Taurus for Supergas*

They ain't made in America.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I have and frequently shoot Glocks in 9mm, ,357sig, .40S&W, and .45auto. These calibers have some pretty different characteristic. The numbers in the post above only tell part of the story. And the drawings in scwine's post while humorous are grossly inaccurate in all but the 10mm illustration.

If I may 'splain:

First of all the 9mm is widely used in law enforcement and with some of the more modern bullet designs and loads can be most effective in personal defense. I still consider it to be a marginal round and would never depend on it myself. But many do...different strokes.

The .357sig is nothing but a necked down .40S&W. Smaller bullet in the same shell casing. It is a VERY FAST (hot) round. Hard hitting to be sure and with a much flatter trajectory. It is gaining in popularity as time goes by. But the concern in some urban circumstances is that the risk of over penetration (a potentially dangerous problem) greatly enhances the potential for collateral damage. Go right through the bad guy, or a wall or two car doors and endanger innocent bystanders. In personal defense situations it may, for this very reason, not always be the best choice. But as far as effectiveness goes it will do the work.

.40S&W. This round was based on the original 10mm. It was developed for the FBI as they found the weight and the recoil from the 10mm to be excessive. The Glock 23, a compact .40 is now very popular with the FBI. It is a highly effective round and improves greatly on the issue of recoil and weight. As far as the myth that all .40s go KABOOM, that is grossly exaggerated. The very few that have occurred were the rusult of the fact that the chamber did not fully support the shell casing. And many of those instances turned out to be that over powered hand loads or "hotshots" were involved. It has happened but not nearly as often as you may have heard. I do believe that where that has been a problem in the past it has largely been taken care of. I have a Glock 23 myself and have fired over 3,000 rounds through it. With about 1,000 being factory +P loads. Never a problem

.45auto. This is my caliber of choice. I carried a .45 in Vietnam and have seen, way more times than I wanted to what that caliber is capable of. Keep your numbers and your gelatin tests. And that was using ball ammo. Now of course we all carry CorBon, Gold Dot or RangerXT or some other devastating bullet design. Except where there are physical limitations which prohibit it use, I strongly urge everyone to carry something in .45auto. We could argue Glock, Sig, XD, Para, Kimber, Colt, etc till the cows come home. Opinions are gonna vary. But somethings are a matter of opinion and some things are not. The effectiveness of the .45auto is not a matter of opinion, it is a fact, tried and true.

The 10mm is an awesome round. Hits hard and makes a big hole. It is favored by many and for a good reason. I've only ever fired a few of them and then only at paper. I have not one negative word to say agains the 10mm. I'm just a life long devote of the .45 and have never been interested in changing. I do know that the 10mm is the only semi auto that is widely accepted as hunting weapon, or for protection against bears and such on hunting trip or excursion in the woods. There are different amunitions made for just that purpose. Most prefer a big bore relvolver for this but the Glock 20, a full size 10mm is widely recognized as acceptable.

I'd like to ask everyone to THINK before accepting/repeating what they "heard form some guy/read somewhere without doing some research and most importantly, getting some practical experience. This is a subject where a lot of harm and damage can be done by spreading misinformation. If you are going to purchase a fire arm, espically a hand gun, and DOUBLY ESPECIALLY if you are going to carry it, READ, don't just take some one's word for it. Read, research, handle and TEST FIRE a few models and calibers that you think you might be interested in. Don't just look at how pretty they are. Check out their reputation for duribility, dependability, accuracy (without having to spend major $$$$ on them after you get them home). Don't be too quick to go for the latest fad. Shop, try, be patient. After all that, get what works for you. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I have had two S&W 10's. Now only holding one of them - 1076 (as I recall). Like the weapon, but ammo is not as quick and easy to find as say 9's or .40's. 

Recoil is not an issue, but I was raised target shooting with .357's and .41's. Wife's current favorite weapon is a well tuned 8 inch Colt Trooper .357. Don't leave her alone with that weapon and a sack of ammo at the range, or when you return, your ammo will be gone. Long gone. And she will be digging in the ammo crate for more. 

Of all the weapons, the only one with a recoil issue for us is the .380. Short barrel, wants to flip, and for the life of me, I can't figure out why folks are so in love with these Walther PPK and PPKs (or knock off) weapons. They are not fun to shoot, IMHO.

Wife is carrying a double stack Sig 9. My carry is a 1911 in (basically) 38 Super. Nevertheless, don't think we would opt to carry anything smaller than a 9mm. 

With that said, its comfort and confidence with the weapon that is essential.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You could buy either a Glock or SigArms pistol, and an extra barrel and have .40 or 357sig capability in the same gun. It's very easy to swap out the barrels.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Purchase - stopping power, accuracy, along with the ability to deliver lots of rounds and quickly reload.

Charles


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

A 45 acp dead center in the chest will stop them every time. Even with vest they are going to have to stop and wonder just what the hell happened. 

That old 45 will get their attention no matter what!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

If you aren't comfortable and can't hit what you're aiming at, it doesn't matter what you're shooting. On Jan 23 1999, my partner and I on the Austin PD got in a shooting. He was shooting a Sig .45 and I was shooting a Ruger P89 9mm. We both hit the guy 3 times. Both of us shooting Gold Dot ammo. We went to the shooting range all of the time, day and night and the shooting happened to have occurred at night. 3 shots from a .45 into the guys stomach and chest and it didn't move him. It didn't throw him back off of his feet. I hit him 3 times from the side as he ran at me and then my partner. None of my rounds knocked him down. But, all 9mm Gold Dot rounds opened up perfectly. All 6 of our rounds hit vital organs. Nipped his heart twice, arteries, lungs, etc. The guy? Was he huge? Maybe 10' tall and 500 lbs? No, he was 5'6" and 140 lbs. He was fueled up on rage as he tried to kill his wife. 

In the end, the size of the round doesn't matter. If the person is on fuel from rage, love or fanaticism, the only thing to do is to put your shots where they go to bring him down. Don't try shooting and arm or a leg. Believe me, it's a 1/1,000,000 shot. Shoot to bring the guy down. He's not going to care about the "sound" or the "attention". If you buy a gun for defense then be prepared to use it. Don't let someone tell you that "this gun" or "that gun" is better. Try guns. Fire them. Get a feel for them and be comfy with them and then try to imagine a scumbag coming at you.. with innocent people or your family running for cover behind him and if you miss, then you take the chance of taking one of them out accidentally. 

This isn't T.V. It's not the movies. YOU and only YOU must prepare for it. Fishsmart has good advice and I'll tell you that GimmeDeal is a great guy. I knew him for years and he's still a top notch cop. Listen to people but don't buy it and pretent like you might have to use it. Prepare prepare and prepare. 

60 years ago we had 150,000,000 folks in the U.S. and now we have twice that. That is twice the nutcases out there.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Barnacle Bill said:


> If you aren't comfortable and can't hit what you're aiming at, it doesn't matter what you're shooting. On Jan 23 1999, my partner and I on the Austin PD got in a shooting. He was shooting a Sig .45 and I was shooting a Ruger P89 9mm. We both hit the guy 3 times. Both of us shooting Gold Dot ammo. We went to the shooting range all of the time, day and night and the shooting happened to have occurred at night. 3 shots from a .45 into the guys stomach and chest and it didn't move him. It didn't throw him back off of his feet. I hit him 3 times from the side as he ran at me and then my partner. None of my rounds knocked him down. But, all 9mm Gold Dot rounds opened up perfectly. All 6 of our rounds hit vital organs. Nipped his heart twice, arteries, lungs, etc. The guy? Was he huge? Maybe 10' tall and 500 lbs? No, he was 5'6" and 140 lbs. He was fueled up on rage as he tried to kill his wife.
> 
> In the end, the size of the round doesn't matter. If the person is on fuel from rage, love or fanaticism, the only thing to do is to put your shots where they go to bring him down. Don't try shooting and arm or a leg. Believe me, it's a 1/1,000,000 shot. Shoot to bring the guy down. He's not going to care about the "sound" or the "attention". If you buy a gun for defense then be prepared to use it. Don't let someone tell you that "this gun" or "that gun" is better. Try guns. Fire them. Get a feel for them and be comfy with them and then try to imagine a scumbag coming at you.. with innocent people or your family running for cover behind him and if you miss, then you take the chance of taking one of them out accidentally.
> 
> ...


Well Folks, that about sums it up! Well said, Barnacle Bill.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Jack and BBill, great posts. 
I have the 10mm as my next gun, gonna be the Witness, thier Match grade one in stainless. The thing holds 16 rounds, it will be heavy, but it will be my vehicle and home defense pistol. The .357sig is my next favorite, but the .45 is such a proven round I might have to look past the sig and go with it as a compact carry gun. IMO foot pounds on target are more important that velocity or penetration, that is why the .45 has always been a favorite of law enforcement and the miltary.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Like I said before and Barnacle Bill confirms (been confirmed many times before). If you dont hit the spine or head he (or she) is not going down. No matter what gun. Maybe a load of buckshot does it sometimes..

Charlie


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

IMO, the 10mm is too much gun. Its a beast with full power loads. 
Over penetration is a problem with it. Plus its very expensive to feed. Ammo isn't available at Wal-Mart or Academy either.
What ever you get PRACTICE-PRACTICE-PRACTICE with it.
The 9mm Para, .40SW, and the good old .45acp are all great rounds.
9mm is the cheapest to shoot. 
Hard to refute the .45acp. It has a 100yr record of good performance. 
With modern high performance defensive bullets any of these will do the job.
An interesting tidbit: Back after the Spanish-American War, the U.S. took over the Phillipine Islands. There dwelled there a tribe of muslims known as the Moro's. The Moro were tough determined fighters. They took "a lot of killing" to put down. The word fanatical is in order.
U.S. forces were then armed with a 9mm caliber revolver(aka .38 Colt).
When the U.S. forces were in battle with the Moro it very soon came to light that the .38 Colt was a lousy manstopper. There were numerous reports of a Moro with several pistol shots in the body still managing to get to a trooper and cleave him in half with a machete before expiring. So the USArmy re-issued the old Colt .45 single action revolver. This round/gun was vastly superior to the .38Colt but was slow to reload. Not an ideal solution. Browning designed the .45acp to pretty much match the ballistics of the old .45Colt round in a modern semi-auto gun. The Army adopted it in 1911 and quickly issued it to troops. The new weapon immediately proved an ideal stopper.
Here we are 100yrs later and our guys are fighting fanatics again with a lousy 9mm gun and they are talking about re-issuing the .45! 
If it ain't broke----DON'T MESS WITH IT!


----------



## bubba joe (Aug 3, 2006)

I've shot several rounds in my 10mm that didn't feel no differant than my 45acp but I've also shot some of the good stuff that recoil was closer to my 44mag. Winchester loads a 175gr. silver tip that shoots pretty smooth, its moving fast and hitting hard with recoil being about the same as the 45acp the 10mm doesn't seem to be as loud as the 45... I've also picked up ammo at Academy in Humble,Pasadena and I10 and Uvalde I think it was 12.99 a box of fifty, the cheap stuff... It's not as hard to find as some might think. If you buy one believe me you'll find ammo ! I think what I like most about the 10mm is you get so much more for the money, nothing out there can compare... You can shoot the light stuff for personal defence and the hot and heavy loads if you want to go kill BIGFOOT and anything in between ... I can only speak for the Glock 20, but I also shoot 40 ammo out of mine... I've never had a problem with it... It will eat and spit out anything I run through it ! So your getting two guns for one. I've bought this gun about six years ago and my wife just got me this 6" hunting barrel for our 11th wedding anniversary...


----------



## bubba joe (Aug 3, 2006)

Pics didn't load


----------



## bubba joe (Aug 3, 2006)

Try again


----------



## bubba joe (Aug 3, 2006)

I think I got it


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

Yep, in real estate and bullet placement, it's location, location, location.
Of course, a larger round covers more of the location... .

I prefer to use the largest slug that I can accurately and consistantly direct to the target. So far, that has meant the 11.43mm (.45 acp) in auto-loading pistols and the 10.9mm (.44 mag). I've never had a functional .45 wheel gun, though I'm looking.

-And I sure need to practice!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Joe, nice looking gun. I just don't care for the Glocks, I have tried, but they just aren't for me. The Witness 10mm is what i decided on. They have 4-5 different models, and I chose the higher end "match" version, they look great two tone, but I settled on the all stainless. It has combat sights and 16 rnd. clip. I costs more than the Glock, but it is a beautiful gun,IMO. I really wanted the S&W 1006, but it isn't in production anymore, and the ones in good used shape are really pricey for being a used pistol.

Joe, what kind of accuracy gain did you get with that extended barrel? I know you got increased fps and ft lbs. with it. Also did you say you shoot .40 out of your 10mm barrel?


----------



## bubba joe (Aug 3, 2006)

deke, I havn't had a chance to get to the range yet but I'll let you know as soon as I do.
And yes I shoot 40 cal. ammo out of my Glock 10mm. But like I said, I don't know if you can do this with any other handgun. I was watching Spirit of the wild with Ted Nugent one night and he insisted you can do this and it was perfectly safe. He even had his daughter shooting his Glock 20 with 40 cal ammo... She was hitting bowling pins a hundreds yards out . Pretty impressive, but look who her dad is


----------



## Fish_Fear_Us (Nov 28, 2007)

Carried a Glock 22 and a 1911 in Iraq. Used both in combat. Prefer the Glock 22. Regardless any gun will do if you will do!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Take a look at the new Sig 250 Modular pistol. It has a composite grip frame that comes in multiple sizes. The fire assembly contains the slide rails, and drops into the grip frame. That assembly is the only serialized or registered component of the gun. The barrel /Slide/ and recoil spring assemblies are interchangable, and come in 9mm, 40SW, 357 sig, and 45ACP. The grip/frame and/or caliber can be interchanged easily, the entire gun comes abpart in about 30 seconds. It's a doulbe action only with a hammer recessed into the slide. Has ambi slide release lever, and ambi mag catch. Trigger assemble comes in different sizes too. Best of all, it the least expensive sig ever, got mine <$600, and has night sides and a light rail molded on the dustcover. It's one accurate little booger too, with a very smooth triggerpull that runs 5-6lbs which is pretty good for a DA pistol.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

mako said:


> I have the .357 Sig Glock, it is a very impressive round. I think that it is head and shoulders above my .40 SW. I am surprised that law enforcement has not gone to the .357, tests revealed that the .357 sig had better penetration through steel frame doors than a .357 revolver and almost as much ft/lbs.


 I'd heard that the reason many agencies take the .40SW over the 357 sig is because of overpenetration with the sig. Less chance of collateral damage and having an expanded bullet stop inside the target with the .40. I don't know it it is fact, but I read it somewhere just recently in one of the multitude of gun rags in publication now. The .40 SW came about because of many police forces liking the round capacity of the 10mm, but feeling that the round was too powerful for general police use. As least that is what my lates Speer reloading manual says.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

bubba joe said:


> deke, I havn't had a chance to get to the range yet but I'll let you know as soon as I do.
> And yes I shoot 40 cal. ammo out of my Glock 10mm. But like I said, I don't know if you can do this with any other handgun. I was watching Spirit of the wild with Ted Nugent one night and he insisted you can do this and it was perfectly safe. He even had his daughter shooting his Glock 20 with 40 cal ammo... She was hitting bowling pins a hundreds yards out . Pretty impressive, but look who her dad is


 I would be leary about doing this, and here's why. Both the 10mm and .40 headspace on the case mouth. The spec for the .40SW has a case length of .850". The spec'd case length for the 10mm is .992". So shooting a .40 in a 10mm chamber means you have an extra .142" of headspace, which is not good. Maybe there's something about the Glock design that lets the slide move farther into battery to close completely on the shorter case, but I doubt it as most quality guns don't have that kind of slop in the tolerances built in. A tenth and a half of an inch does not sound like much, but when it comes to reloading and headspace, it is easily the difference between a safe round and a case blowing out in your face. However, I bet it would be easy to work up a reduced power load at .40 power levels using a 10mm case. It would likely be very accurate too boot as is the case with down-power subsonic loads in .357mag cases, and 30-30 plinker reloads.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

BPitcher said:


> Heres a good comparison I found.


I'll take that and raise ya one!







Here a go.......


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

scwine,
All those pretty pictures look good, but the bullet must be in the proper location to work.
I love my 45, but more people are killed each year by the 22 rimfire.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Snagged said:


> scwine,
> All those pretty pictures look good, but the bullet must be in the proper location to work.
> I love my 45, but more people are killed each year by the 22 rimfire.


Trust me, I am more of your thinking as well. That pic is just a photoshop of a Nuke in the 10mm part.


----------



## miller mania (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a beretta 40 and I like it. I have shot a 10 mm glock and it shot right on the first time I had my turn with. wishin I had one


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

miller mania said:


> I have a beretta 40 and I like it. I have shot a 10 mm glock and it shot right on the first time I had my turn with. wishin I had one


You will hear that from a lot of people who have actually shot the .40 and the 10..

I said the exact same thing when I first shot my 10. The 10 for me is much easier to handle for getting back on target for second shots as well.


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Snagged said:


> scwine,
> All those pretty pictures look good, but the bullet must be in the proper location to work.
> I love my 45, but more people are killed each year by the 22 rimfire.


I know that we hear it over and over but you've got to practice and hit what your shooting at. The last time I was at the range there was a small group next to me and they were shooting a varity of guns and at least two of them seem to be very knowlegable and putting some good groupings together. The third one was shooting a Kimber 45 and was spraying the thing everywhere. These where large targets and they'd be missing the whole target at least 75% of the time. Now, if you get good at it and using a 10mm well the fight will be over real quick.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*45 and 357 mag*

I have been there to see a 45 acp and a 357 mag in action. Both had the same ending.Both were very nasty.One was shot 4 x with a sig 45 2x in the mid chest (10 ring) and then once in the neck and once in the teeth out of the 4 hits the man walked back and set down none of them blew him back or off his feet.(hydra shoks) He was on several kind of drugs and vodla. End result was death about one hour later while in sugery. The other was hit in the side 3x with a 357 mag 1st below the lower rib 2nd mid chest and 3rd in the temple again he made it to sugery before his body gave up. Both were on drugs and alchol. So there is alot to be said about bullet placement. Deer shot in the heart will run most of the time but you will find it most of the time.A deer hit in the spine you will see him hit the dirt but you might find your self putting one more in him to put him out.Adrenaline in my opion has everything to do with all of these.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

All this talk of knocking someone down or blowing them back with a round. I thought it was proven that the amount of impact the round had was roughly the same or less than the amount of kick it produced leaving the gun


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

My Glock model 22 can be converted to a .357 Sig with just a barrel change ($90). The same mags will work on both the .40 and the .357 Sig. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

I had a Glock .357, it was too loud for my liking, never owned a 10mm, but I have a
bunch of 1911 .45s, fairly cheap ammo to buy, easy to reload if you're into reloading,
soft recoil, accurate


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

IMO the 45 is an excellent round in good quality gun I love my colt gold cup. I also own an 38 Super and not only do I shoot better with it, it also has better range and round capacity.

Iv shot the glock 40 and I doubt that anyone will feel the difference.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*..*



KillaHookset said:


> All this talk of knocking someone down or blowing them back with a round. I thought it was proven that the amount of impact the round had was roughly the same or less than the amount of kick it produced leaving the gun


Its called Newton's third law of motion: for every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction. If the recoil didn't throw the shooter back or the target wasn't severely off balance when hit, it isn't going to "throw" you back.


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

there's more to knock down power than force or velocity, you need friction 
and bullet performance

knock down power = Force + friction area

assuming you have 2 different projectiles, same weight , different shape,
same amount of force : F=mv Force = mass x velocity

one is a needle shape the other is broader like a baseball bat

given the same amount of force, the needle shape projectile will just
go right through it's intended target, the baseball bat , though traveling 
slower will have more surface area which will have more friction will
produce more shock as it is moving through the intended target

a Nosler partition bullet will have more knockdown power than a similar
shaped/weight thin jacketed soft-nose


----------

